# Faringdon (Oxfordshire) Golf Course (Closed Autumn 15)



## Shirvenham (Jan 3, 2017)

Faringdon Golf Course closed in the Autumn of 2015 with the promise of re-opening for Summer 16. The fantastic course never reopened and a recent planning application for a holiday park with log cabins has been submitted by the owners.

These photos were captured by my son over two separate visits during the late Summer of 2016.

It amazes me how quickly an established golf course of 20 years which has been enjoyed by golfers of all abilities can deteriorate to nothing more than wasteland in such a short period of time. The postions of the greens, tees and bunkers are practically unrecognizable. The club house and shop is empty and the machinery (whats left) has been left to rot.





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 3, 2017)

Try this,good luck

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2017)

Aah I see what's happened, you should be able to edit now.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting report, is the club house accessible?


----------



## Shirvenham (Jan 5, 2017)

The club house is fully secured and probably alarmed.
A public footpath runs through the middle of the course so reasonable access for photography.


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2017)

It doesn't take long for golf courses to return to natural, take away the daily grass cutting and care of ground keepers and within a few years it's gone, I've seen it happen, the clubhouse won't contain anything of value but it would be nice too see inside.
Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 5, 2017)

Golf courses..best possible thing for them is closure and their return to nature.

Nice set!


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2017)

After the third shot from a bunker I tend to agree with you, but I get over it


----------



## Adam blackwell (Feb 10, 2017)

I find this very interesting being the owner. I would like to point out that most of these photos have been taken far away from the footpath so is actually trespassing.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2017)

Adam blackwell said:


> I find this very interesting being the owner. I would like to point out that most of these photos have been taken far away from the footpath so is actually trespassing.



We're all well aware of that.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 10, 2017)

Adam blackwell said:


> I find this very interesting being the owner. I would like to point out that most of these photos have been taken far away from the footpath so is actually trespassing.



Welcome to the forum Adam. Looking forward to see your reports. Am sure they will all be above par.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Welcome to the forum Adam. Looking forward to see your reports. Am sure they will all be above par.



Oh no, you've teed off the golfing puns, what have you started??


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2017)

krela said:


> Oh no, you've teed off the golfing puns, what have you started??



That wasn't the main driver behind that post to be honest Krela.


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2017)

HughieD said:


> That wasn't the main driver behind that post to be honest Krela.



Aah fair enough, let's putt it behind us and move on.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2017)

krela said:


> Aah fair enough, let's putt it behind us and move on.



That's a fairway to proceed...


----------



## Derelictheart (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd chip in but I can see a wedge forming between Adam and the rest!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2017)

Derelictheart said:


> I'd chip in but I can see a wedge forming between Adam and the rest!



It would only bring things to the fore.


----------



## Derelictheart (Feb 11, 2017)

Not sure that makes the cut mate


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2017)

You are very silly people, you need a hobby, have you considered Golf by coincidence I have a load of kit, very reasonably priced.&#55357;&#56839;


----------

